# Now I have more questions



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Printer quit. It gears up and makes the right noises and spits out blank paper even though it has a new ink cartridge. Did this once before and I ran a few blanks before it did what it should. This time it is no go. 

Bought a new Canon wireless. Kid at the store told me that my old HP was probably just gummed up at the printer head and that if I took some alcohol and a swab I might be able to clean it out---but I could also ruin it. 

First question: Anyone have any experience with this and what did you do to cure it? 

Next; I bought this wireless unit that is supposed to take my wi-fi and permit me to print from my telephone. Samsung 3g. 
Question: Really??????

Next; If I have this phone, can't I just download pictures to my computer and print them from there? Why go wireless from phone to printer--does that not generate extra byte charges for the phone bill? 

Oh, and one more thing: At one time I could Email pictures to Walmart for printing and just pick them up there. I could not find that last time I looked for it on the net. Have they discontinued this service? 

I'd appreciate comment from those of you who understand these things.
Ox

=


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Did you take the tape off the printer cartridge? and is it seated correctly?


----------



## MoonShadows (Jan 11, 2014)

I would uninstall/reinstall and download the latest drivers.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Tape off, seated correctly. The machine is running perfectly--something is gummed up. When I try to print paper just comes out blank, but the ink cartridge is smeared with ink. 
Ox


----------



## NELSELGNE (Nov 13, 2006)

Since you have ink ON the cartridge and none on the paper...
maybe the tape from the new cartridge came off in the printer and is blocking the printing.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Oxankle said:


> Bought a new Canon wireless. Kid at the store told me that my old HP was probably just gummed up at the printer head and that if I took some alcohol and a swab I might be able to clean it out---but I could also ruin it.


If you need to clean your inkjet cartridge just use water. Place the cartridge in a saucer with about 1/4" of water and let the head soak for about 10 minutes. Pat dry with a Kleenex.

The holes in the copper head are very fragile. Be careful patting the head dry.


----------

